# Wonder Wheels on powdercoated wheels?



## aleung2 (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've recently had a sticking caliper so one of my wheels is caked with brake dust.

The most I've done is Bilberry neat and that hasn't done much. From what I've read I've decided to go with Wonder Wheels. The wheels have been powdercoated with powdercoat lacquer.

My question is; how long can I leave the WW standing on the wheel for and how many hits would can the wheels take before it starts to damage the lacquer?

I'll be treating them with Lime Prime then Collinite 476 like I've done with the rest of the wheels.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure about powder coated wheels but when I use WW on the worst of the grime I put a bit on a cloth and concentrate for a few moments on the particular patch that's a problem. Then I rinse thoroughly within minutes of the application. It should remove it pretty instantly.


----------



## aleung2 (May 12, 2008)

Cheers mate, anyone else used WW on powdercoated alloys?


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

i do from time to time with havin white wheels.

just make sure you rinse the wheel well and don't leave it on to long.

one thing though if the wheels are chipped its not a great idea to use it as it will get under paint.

went from this
















to this

















i used a small detailing brush to work away at at 2 or 3 washes later they were mint

decided to have them redone wasnt happy with them(ocd gone mad) and the wheels have reacted to something leaving them a greeny yellowish ting to them:devil::devil:


----------



## aleung2 (May 12, 2008)

Nice DC2 mate, I didn't mention that mine were EP3 wheels did I? I'll give Wonder Wheels a bash sometime soon and see how that goes, hope it works.


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

aleung2 said:


> Nice DC2 mate, I didn't mention that mine were EP3 wheels did I? I'll give Wonder Wheels a bash sometime soon and see how that goes, hope it works.


well spotted:wave:


----------



## aleung2 (May 12, 2008)

Attacked that wheel with the Wonder Wheels this weekend and its like brand new again. Can't believe how good it was and how effective that stuff is. 

Finished off with a good claying, Lime Prime then Colli 476. Did the same with the rest of the wheels, which should keep me looking well for the next 12 months.


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

aleung2 said:


> Attacked that wheel with the Wonder Wheels this weekend and its like brand new again. Can't believe how good it was and how effective that stuff is.
> 
> Finished off with a good claying, Lime Prime then Colli 476. Did the same with the rest of the wheels, which should keep me looking well for the next 12 months.


just make sure you give the wheel a good rinse and then seal it after words.

as i said be careful if the rims have any signs of damage as this is when the wonder wheels will get under the paint and cause you problems.

also now you have them clean you wont need to use wonder wheels again.a normal wheel cleaner will be enough to sort it.

oh where's the pics?:thumb:


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

Wonder Wheels is evil if you have any chips/splits in paint coats though 

I had newly powdercoated wheels back in Feb, and already I have a few chips on the spoke sides, despite powdercoat being sold as 'tough'

Any acid in those chips won't wash out easily, and it'll slowly work it's way under the clear coat or base coat and just generally do nasty things.

It seems that powdercoating and WW are probably a worse mix just because powder seems easier to get cracks/chips in it all said and done!

Dave


----------



## aleung2 (May 12, 2008)

Hmm, there was a little defect in the paint in one of the wheels but can't remember if it was the one I attacked with WW or not. I'll keep an eye on them and see how it goes.

I would normally use Bilberry at about 8:1 so I should be fine on that front. Like you said bunds, I don't plan on using WW ever again.

No pics of the clean this time but here is a pic from when I first sealed them. They look the same now as they did then, which I'm really pleased about:


----------

